# Lighting Matches Every Style



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I just love all slingshots... I try to shoot accurately with all styles. I especially like slingshots made by my friends... Thanks for watching.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Some great slingshots from some great makers. Some awesome shooting from an awesome dude! You're a match lightin' machine. Nice work man! Also props on still having indoor shooting privileges. Most of us have lost that privilege long ago


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is really great shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! You certainly have the knack with those matches. But the poor dog was looking worried!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

CanH8r hating on matches! Outstanding man!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome shooting!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's some fantastic shooting, Jeff! I could watch that all day. :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting....awesome frames....and shooting in the living room....what more could a guy ask for.

Keep up the great videos.

Todd.

p.s.....where is the butterfly style??? :neener: :rofl:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I think like most shooters who light matches... I'm ADDICTED! Definitely an endorphin rush or something when that spark catches fire.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Some great slingshots from some great makers. Some awesome shooting from an awesome dude! You're a match lightin' machine. Nice work man! Also props on still having indoor shooting privileges. Most of us have lost that privilege long ago


It's so funny, I only had permission to do natural forks bb challenge in the house from 15 ft. I lit my first match on film and put the battery back in the fire detector and opened all the windows to leave no evidence of wrong doing. I didn't realize my wife checked my YouTube page lol. She totally saw it and Jedi mind tricked me into admitting it. Once the truth came out I just started doing it without asking... She hasn't put a stop to it yet. Plus I'd rather ask for forgiveness rather then permission.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Charles said:


> Great shooting! You certainly have the knack with those matches. But the poor dog was looking worried!!!Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles. I also appreciate the concern for ole Dixie girl, but that dog is chill. She's used to crap like that.... She's my dog afterall lol. I love her dearly.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

TSM said:


> That's some fantastic shooting, Jeff! I could watch that all day. :thumbsup:


Cheers Shano! You sir are a boss builder.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

AwesOme video bro! Great collection of shooters for sure! You are a lights-out shooter when lighting those matches up. I can't watch this video in front of my slingshots or they will want to run away and go live at your house! 
Be well, 
SF


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting and awesome collection. Thank you sharing your video.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting....awesome frames....and shooting in the living room....what more could a guy ask for.
> 
> Keep up the great videos.
> 
> ...


No kidding, Todd! How bout it Slingkowski?!?!? Spread your wings, big boy! Light a road flare!!jajajajajajaja


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting....awesome frames....and shooting in the living room....what more could a guy ask for.
> ...


Darn it! You guys are right! AND.... I LOVE the road flare idea. Screw it! I'm busting out my Tiny Turtle and shooting 1/2 inch ammo at road flares lol... Okay let's see gotta stop by autozone or something. The saga continues.....


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well canH8r may your second name be " matchlighteningH8r "

cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice shooting, he definitely H8s matches too!!


----------

